# Outlook: You cannot respond to a meeting without an organizer.



## SBanga (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,

We have the following problem:

Some of our users receive an error when they accept an updated meeting request in Outlook: *You cannot respond to a meeting without an organizer.*. Our workaround is to restart Outlook or wait for 5 minutes and try again.

Does anyone recognize this problem?

OS: WindowsXP SP2
Exchange; Exchange 2007 SP1
Office: Office 2003 SP3

We don't use PDA's


----------

